# Weird and wonderful Australia



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Courtesy of News.com.au Gallery. Australia - the weird and the wonderful










This tessellated pavement in *Tasmania* is a rare feature formed by the erosion of flat sedimentary rock. The effect is a result of parts of the pavement eroding more quickly than the joints, creating a rectangular "pan" formation.

----------










A morning glory is one of the rarest cloud formations in the world and occurs most often in northern Australia near the Gulf of Carpentaria. It's a low-lying tube-shaped cloud that appears to roll through the sky like a baker’s rolling pin, sometimes stretching up to 1000km.

----------










The horizontal waterfalls in the Kimberleys in Western Australia are a natural phenomenon caused by water surging between two narrow island gaps. The tides create the effect of a flat waterfall flowing horizontally across the face of the ocean.

----------










Gantheaume Point in Broome, WA, is home to dinosaur footprints more than 130 million years old. They can be seen in the rocky reef area at low tide.

----------










At the beginning of the wet season on Christmas Island more than 150 million red crabs move from inland shelters to the shore for their annual breeding season. During this time, usually from October to November, the entire forest floor, and even the roads that run through it, are swathed in a sea of red in one of the most spectacular animal migrations in the world.

----------










Little did engineers know the retaining wall of the Barossa Reservoir in Adelaide would become one of the Barossa Valley's star attractions (after the wine, of course). The Whispering Wall has a unique acoustic effect where words whispered on one side can be clearly heard at the other, more than 100m away.

----------










Dreamworld on the Gold Coast is home to Logan, a very rare blue-eyed koala - the only one in captivity - who was born in April 2007. The colour is a result of reduced pigmentation.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, interesting.


----------



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

amazing! the dino footprints look very recent as if they passed along only last night!


----------

